# what boat and set up do you have



## RUSS (Jan 3, 2010)

i like to see diff. boats and the set ups . it really dont matter if you have a old or new boat, i just like to see if there is something i can do diff. on my boat. i fish out of a twenty yr. old lund, i fixed it up and works well for me. dont look bad for a boat twenty yrs. old


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks good Russ. Nothing wrong with an old boat. My boat motor and trailer are all 1989 models.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 3, 2010)

My jetboat.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## striper commander (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks ya'lls too.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 4, 2010)

here is mine...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 4, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> here is mine...



BP you should really get some transom straps for that thing!!!


----------



## RUSS (Jan 4, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> here is mine...
> thats funny x10  that must be one steep ramp you have down there


----------



## Danny1991 (Jan 4, 2010)

Started out fishing in that jon boat but then got the bass boat in the back there about a year later.

More of the Nitro









The motor is blown right now but hope to have her up and running before March!


----------



## GT 150 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is my 16 x 48 2002 G3. It has a 25 hp mercury and 40 Lb hand controlled Minn Kota trolling motor. Would love to have another "Go Fast Boat" but this one is real cheap to own and fish from.

Mike


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## stev (Jan 4, 2010)

My old boat .still wish i had it .sold .Im workin a a new one here soon before summer gets here.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 4, 2010)

Best I have right now


----------



## Pauley (Jan 4, 2010)

Since things are a little slow around here considering hunting/winter, here is one thread from earlier this year.  Got a good response, but I am sure that there is new stuff since then so lets keep em' coming!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=385398&highlight=see+your+rig


----------



## GarAngler71 (Jan 4, 2010)

GT 150 said:


> Here is my 16 x 48 2002 G3. It has a 25 hp mercury and 40 Lb hand controlled Minn Kota trolling motor. Would love to have another "Go Fast Boat" but this one is real cheap to own and fish from.
> 
> Mike



Nice boat!!


----------



## -Joe- (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is my baby, 02 Triton TR19 w/04 Merc 200 3.0, 8"of setback,101lb MinnKota TM, Lowrance 332C indash,Humminbird 997 Si at console on ram mount, Lowrance 125 up front.













Joe


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 5, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Best I have right now



That dog can hunt right there. Dont be bad mouthing her!!!!


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are my last three boats. I had the '98 Javelin from '03-'06. I had the '06 Ranger from '06-'09. I have had the '07 Skeeter since Apr '09. I am planning on getting another Skeeter this spring.


----------



## Danny1991 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang jigNchunk, you go through the boats dont ya! LOL


----------



## Trizey (Jan 5, 2010)

Stratos 285 ProXL


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a link to the rebuilding of mine.

Click Here

Great little rig.  As a matter of fact, it is for sale down in the Swap and Sell section!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 5, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> That dog can hunt right there. Dont be bad mouthing her!!!!


 Well that dog needs a flea dip, and all of its shots soon if ya know what I mean. Getting bout time for some T. River.


----------



## mctech (Jan 6, 2010)

heres mine the javelin is for sale on the sale forum


----------



## jam (Jan 6, 2010)

*My little fishing baby!*

Next best thing to my rifle and deer stand! Great crappie fishing rig.


----------



## Jaycobb (Jan 6, 2010)

jam said:


> Next best thing to my rifle and deer stand! Great crappie fishing rig.



Fish don't stand a chance in this thing!


----------



## KKrueger (Jan 6, 2010)

Man, Jam, that thing is JAM UP! How many rod holders is that? I ran out of fingers and toes when I tried to count.


----------



## jam (Jan 6, 2010)

32 if rigged completely up, usually 2 fishing we put out 16 to 18 poles. 3 fishing 24 to 26. Really I have about 6 to many, but who knows when you might need them! I love it, would not take my money back right now, might take a small profit but really would have to think hard!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 6, 2010)

jam said:


> 32 if rigged completely up, usually 2 fishing we put out 16 to 18 poles. 3 fishing 24 to 26. Really I have about 6 to many, but who knows when you might need them! I love it, would not take my money back right now, might take a small profit but really would have to think hard!


 You sound like us when we are catfishing/striper fishing


----------



## hopsing the crappie king (Jan 6, 2010)

91 bullet,93 mercury 2.5 245 hp


----------



## BassCatMike (Jan 6, 2010)

2003 BassCat Pantara Classic, 200 optimax.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 6, 2010)

Skeeter said:


> 2003 BassCat Pantara Classic, 200 optimax.


Pretty, but wrong, just wrong
How can they even put bass into a word with cat. Maybe you could fix that name plate to just say bass. What a disgrace to the cats


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 6, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Pretty, but wrong, just wrong
> How can they even put bass into a word with cat. Maybe you could fix that name plate to just say bass. What a disgrace to the cats


----------



## RUSS (Jan 6, 2010)

if it has scales if must be bait///lol x10


----------



## kbad (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe Moneyman can post up a pic of my seatless Triton.


----------



## Bear 75 (Jan 7, 2010)

2008 BassCat Puma 250 Pro XS

 Carmine red/ Slate colors and as normal everyboat from BassCat is a custom order.


----------



## BassCatMike (Jan 7, 2010)

Bear 75 said:


> 2008 BassCat Puma 250 Pro XS
> 
> Carmine red/ Slate colors and as normal everyboat from BassCat is a custom order.



Now thats a sweet looking boat


----------



## pbmang (Jan 7, 2010)

mctech said:


> heres mine the javelin is for sale on the sale forum



When are you going to unleash the Triton on the BFL's?

Here is my hole in the water:

2002 Skeeter ZX250 with matching Hammer






I've even had a few forum members draw me as their BFL partner and I think we each got paid every time.  Can't beat that


----------



## Money man (Jan 7, 2010)

Good looking boats in this thread. I wish there was one perfect boat for every kind of fishing. But alas.....Many of my wishes are just that.

For instance: 

1: A 150hp motor that by the flip of a dial, was dialed back to 25HP or even 10hp so that you could use it on motor restricted lakes.

2: An easy 5 minute prop lower unit switch from a standard prop to a jet intake that could be switched back and forth based on where you are fishing.

3: Oh....I have more!


----------



## Winnward/bass fisherman (Jan 7, 2010)

22' palm beach with minn kota digital bow, torquedo rear .. shown with Minn Kota rear..all electric...7 gel batts for the motors and  1 single battery for lowrance. private all electric lake with monster bass all over... and nobody fishes it.. NICE!~!!!


----------



## RockyS (Jan 7, 2010)

This is mine.  1860 with a 75optimax.  I didnt want a duck boat, but thiscame along at the right price.  I usually fish for stripers, cats, and occasionally crappie.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 8, 2010)

This is the first boat I have ever had, when I get out of school I am going to start shopping the swap and sell forum for an upgrade.  But for now this is all I need...


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 8, 2010)

225 Key West and 225 Yammy 4S


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok here is mne.........2005 Ranger 521 Commanche with 250 hp Mercury Verado.      Gary


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 8, 2010)

1756 G3 with 60 yam


----------



## BULLET (Jan 8, 2010)

*Bullet 20 xrd 225 pro xs*


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 8, 2010)

Good looking Bullett. I like the red rub rail, it adds a nice custom look to the boat.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 9, 2010)

my boats


----------



## Msteele (Jan 9, 2010)

*My Ark.*

20' CC .125" Aluminum Sea Ark.  115 Suzuki witha 80lb Riptide.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok here is one of my babies. i do not have a picture of my river / TM only boat. But here is a pic of my big water boat. Looking foward to seeing how many hours i can put on her over my mid tour in apr or may. 
2009 Triton 20X3 with a 250 ProXS......


----------



## GarAngler71 (Jan 9, 2010)

08 Bass Tracker 175


----------



## win270wsm (Jan 9, 2010)

*I love this boat*

90 bomber 175 w/ 150 merc black max!


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2006 188vs*

Mine:


----------



## GT Buzz (Jan 9, 2010)

1984 Sea Nymph.  She'll do 38mph and she's paid for herself many times over.


----------

